# Action & Adventure stories that help you learn!



## SteveNelson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

*The Problem Eliminators!* by Steve Nelson
Over 33,000 words of Action & Adventure plus Tons of New and Exciting pics! Now available for easy download as an ebook at: *SMASHWORDS.COM *
You can enjoy hunting Drug Lords & Pirates with The Problem Eliminators! See my nice slideshow: 




*Escape from the ORDER!* by Steve Nelson
Is a fictional look into a very real possible future. The characters are fictional but the FACTS are REAL! This ebook is Action and Adventure in the Near Future! 
Experience the future of the human in the New World Order through the eyes of Male2014 & his friend Male2012.
Imagine an Already Planned future where the human herd is limited in numbers & highly controlled. 
***If you ever enjoyed 'SOYLENT GREEN' or 'THX1138' you will love, '*Escape from the ORDER!*' by Steve Nelson
Escape is over 46,000 Action Packed words + Lots of Newly added Pics! This book puts YOU into the Very Near future. Experience what life will be like in the New Order, IF nothing is done TODAY! This book is Science Fiction based on FACT. 
Now at: *Smashwords.com*

*The MAINTENANCE ENGINEER *by Steve Nelson
Imagine a space adventure where the safety of the ship & crew relies on just one man. The Maintenance Man. After all, Nobody Messes with The Maintenance Engineer's Ship! NOBODY!! So Get Strapped In! Buckle Up! And Prepare for an Exciting Thrill and a half ride in this Scifi Action/Adventure at the Edge of the Galaxy! The Maintenance Engineer by Steve Nelson Is Now in Command! This story is Great for kids from 1 to 92! 
Now at: *Smashwords.com *
See the nice slideshow:


----------

